# I discoverd Techno Music



## Ducky (Nov 4, 2009)

Before I listend to music created for partys (Techno, Electro and so on) I dis-liked it. Thought it ruins music and makes crap out of it.

Theres a D.J. called D.J. Tiesto , He seems to be the number 1 DJ in the world right now.. Anyway this guy is a genious! he took a classic song called "Adagio for String " Which is a opera-like song which features a lot of classic instruments (non electric) .. Anyway when he was young he wanted to be a famous fiddler or something , but he didn't pass the qualifycations to be a high-leveld fiddler. 

He took this song and remixed it. It became his biggest hit.

Now when I heard this story I thought it was crap , a friend of mine then played the song on youtube , and DAMN . THIS . GUY . IS. A. GENIOUS!

original Adagio for stings(listen about a minute or two of the song , it gets kind of boring fast) - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RRMz8fKkG2g

Tiesto's remix for Adagio for string(I start dancing when I hear this song =P) - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=__uVTxkbcp8


----------



## Mr.Mysterio (Nov 4, 2009)

Tiesto's Adagio For Strings is amazing!Even more amazing than Barber's original masterpiece.The remix is pure genius.


----------



## mcp2 (Nov 4, 2009)

fiddler lol but tiesto is the shiz!


----------



## Eerpow (Nov 4, 2009)

Eh, he ruins the originals mood. This sounds horrible in my opinion.
Bad cover... (too my ears)

How CAN you like it


----------



## XWolf (Nov 4, 2009)

If you like Tiesto try...

Armin Van Buuren.

He IS awesome.


----------



## Eerpow (Nov 4, 2009)

No offense here my other post seems harsh. Sorry.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 4, 2009)

Dude, I *like* club music, 
but like all music, it has it's proper place.
In this case it's *In A Club.*

A DJ in concert? 
How rediculous can you possibly get? 

I cannot agree with you about this piece.


----------



## silent sniper (Nov 5, 2009)

lol, i appreciate that you like the music, but don't be so surprised about his idea. while it does sound nice, similar things have been done millions of times before


----------



## geminisama (Nov 5, 2009)

Check out old George Acosta. Awake and Next Level are amazing Trance albums.


----------



## FISHY_au (Nov 5, 2009)

it took you this long to realise the awesomeness of techno?


----------



## Blonde (Nov 5, 2009)

To be exact this is trance, techno is just a word for all electronic genre's.

What do you guys think of this?


----------



## Maz7006 (Nov 5, 2009)

Welcome to my world.

Try:

-Armin Van Burren

-Benny Benassi/ Bennassi Bros

-Paul Van Dyk

Just google, Progressive House Music, and/or House Music, you'll like it. This kind of music is mistaken for techno, which i personally see it as soemthing completely different. It is HOUSE people. There are jsut a lot of variations, Progressive house being my personal favorite.

Tiesto is sort of meh, not all his songs are good, but compared to Armin he's nothing.


----------



## Ducky (Nov 5, 2009)

"Tiesto is sort of meh, not all his songs are good, but compared to Armin he's nothing."

if you'll get killed don't blame me , I warned you. =)

Listend to Armin Van Buren , his good but has nothing special bout him ..
Benny Bennesi has the "My Otherside" remix , which is amazing.

Beside tiesto there is also David Guetta - Pure awsomeness but once again , doesnt get even NEAR tiesto.


----------



## Blonde (Nov 5, 2009)

Ducky said:
			
		

> "Tiesto is sort of meh, not all his songs are good, but compared to Armin he's nothing."
> 
> if you'll get killed don't blame me , I warned you. =)
> 
> ...



Armin is a god when it comes to trance.


----------



## Ducky (Nov 5, 2009)

wow he added the beat pretty BADLY it was off in about 2 seconds ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



besides that his still fine , not AWSOME , good not more then that.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Nov 5, 2009)

You should try Doomcore.
Its like Distorted Techno.


----------



## iNFiNiTY (Nov 5, 2009)

This is not techno. Heres my topic on certain dance music and genres though that might inform you of some things: http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=188060


----------



## Maz7006 (Nov 5, 2009)

Ducky said:
			
		

> "Tiesto is sort of meh, not all his songs are good, but compared to Armin he's nothing."
> 
> if you'll get killed don't blame me , I warned you. =)
> 
> ...



Lol, yeah i was a bit harsh, but still there are many others that are just simply better, yet again that's my opinion.


----------



## iNFiNiTY (Nov 5, 2009)

Heres a couple of other styles of remixes of the same song btw;

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K8p8xRZqF_M K-Komplex freeform version
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I1PMdBP1bwk Brennan Heart hardstyle version

I'm thinking of making an even bigger post explaining even more electronic genres with examples if anyone is interested. Just so people get an idea of what they like and what to look for.


----------



## KidIce (Nov 6, 2009)

Blonde said:
			
		

> To be exact this is trance, techno is just a word for all electronic genre's.
> 
> What do you guys think of this?



For some reason this reminds me of an old Amiga scene demo called Rise by Mellow Chips and TRSI: Clicky

Good stuff, both the YouTube video and the demo (if you consider it's age and the hardware it ran on).


----------



## juggernaut911 (Nov 27, 2009)

Techno? Really? Huh, techno is pretty lame but DJ concerts must be really awkward... JUMP JUMP JUMP JUMP hot switch JUMP JUMP JUMP...


----------



## BedtimeGuy (Nov 28, 2009)

i actually LOVE techno, but not the stuff done live by a DJ, more the kind that is made over a long time on a computer! obvioulsy it sounds better... because it can always be remastered. here is where i go for techno, thank me later: pwnage


----------



## Linkiboy (Nov 28, 2009)

Techno and trance is pretty much the only genre I listen to nowadays.


----------



## silent sniper (Nov 28, 2009)

Trance, and mainly Epic Trance, are absolutely awesome.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Nov 28, 2009)

Hmmm, I never really gave Techno a listen to but it sounds pretty cool. I need to look up more DJs...


----------



## Sterling (Nov 28, 2009)

.:Crimonite:. said:
			
		

> it took you this long to realise the awesomeness of techno?



+1

Only about a year ago my friend tuned me on to techno. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Using Pandora to listen to Tiesto right now. Now its"I see right through to you" by DJ Encore.


----------



## Ferrariman (Nov 28, 2009)

BT is probably the closest thing to techno I listen to, but it's not really techno.


----------



## DjFIL (Nov 28, 2009)

Yeah... that's Trance you're in love with... not Techno.  Techno is like Boys Noize and Richie Hawtin.  PS: For a sample of my style of House and Breaks... check the link in my signature.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Nov 28, 2009)

3 things:

1. Tiesto sucks.
2. Check out Pendulum and DJ Splash.
3. Tell me if you still think the same way of DJ Tiesto.


----------



## Vater Unser (Nov 29, 2009)

Ducky said:
			
		

> Before I listend to music created for partys (Techno, Electro and so on) I dis-liked it. Thought it ruins music and makes crap out of it.
> 
> Theres a D.J. called D.J. Tiesto , He seems to be the number 1 DJ in the world right now.. Anyway this guy is a genious! he took a classic song called "Adagio for String " Which is a opera-like song which features a lot of classic instruments (non electric) .. Anyway when he was young he wanted to be a famous fiddler or something , but he didn't pass the qualifycations to be a high-leveld fiddler.
> 
> ...


Uhh, GOD...Please no more bullshit, or imma cut myself  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Reading this thread fucking HURTS me in the brain big time.
Tiesto is not, and has never been, Techno. Techno is not, and has never been, a word for all genres of electronic music. No, not every tune with an electronic beat that goes like "ntz ntz ntz" is Techno.
And no, Tiesto, Armin van Buuren and Paul van Dyk don't do house music, either. There's not the slightest tidbit of truth behind those claims.
And once again no, wrong usage of these terms is not "okay", no matter how many people have made and still are making completely wrong use of any of these terms, because the truth doesn't underlie a democracy. There's either true information or false information. It's really not that difficult.

If you actually believe Tiesto falls under "Techno" and even as much as claim to like that kind of music, please, for the love of everything that's good, do a Wikipedia search for the terms "techno", "house", "electronic music" and "trance", and please stop spreading those bullshit definitions of what you might think you might have heard might be the right use of these terms. Anything less than that will result in you looking like a huge moron in front of people who do know a thing or two about this music, and affected genres (no matter if it's Techno or any other genre in existence) losing more and more of its reputation simply over false claims, thus preventing more and more people from actually giving the genre a shot.
Seriously, correcting people's mistakes with even bigger mistakes is not cool. Give actual facts a chance.

This chronic and massive misuse of the word "Techno" just annoys the hell out of me. I've lost count of how many dialogues between me and another person went like this:
"I listen to Techno."
"Really? Me too. What artists do you like?"
"You know, Tiesto, Scooter, Daft Punk, Moby and all that kind of stuff"...

Can obtaining true information about what music genre you're currently listening to really be _that_ hard, or do people simply not care anymore? I mean, isn't it really sad that the op's passion for a type of music previously unknown to him started on a lie?
He probably already started looking for other "Techno" music, expecting to stumble upon more music that's alike to the Tiesto song in question...
Of course there's always a blurred line and a bit of tolerance between genres, but in this case, the bottom line is that actual Techno music is for countless people being overshadowed by music that's anything but Techno, robbing them of the chance to truly experience Techno, all on account of some moronic bogus definition of Techno like we've witnessed right in this thread. Let's agree that's just not fair.

I know that most people reading this won't even give a shit, and I don't give a shit about your perception of Techno, either, as long as you keep it to yourself...But when it comes to situations like these, where people believe and claim they're discussing a certain type of music while _actually_ discussing something _entirely_ else, I just get mad. Everyone's entitled to his opinion, but this just isn't a matter of opinion. No matter how much people might try to justify the wrong use of the term, they'll always stay wrong.
Stuff like this is the source of all trash-talk about anything other people like, and it's just deeply insulting to the people who actually share love for the same thing.
I'm also aware I'll most likely appear to most people to be hugely exaggerating and overreacting, but trust me, I've witnessed too many disputes and too much bullshittery about Techno all thanks to everybody gang-raping the poor thing.

Loving electronic music, and seeing how electronic music in general is currently gaining huge momentum, it's just really important to me to prevent terrible misinformation from spreading like a wildfire wherever I can.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It's also for the better good of this brand new forum. Don't want it to sink into a deep lake of bullshit right away, do you? Not that I could ever prevent that from happening with a post like this, but at least now I'll be able to watch it happen with a clean conscience.
Well, that's that.


----------



## RevLTD (Nov 29, 2009)

Tiesto's overrated.

Armin van Buuren is where it is at.

Vocal/Uplifting/Progressive and Trance for me. And happy hardcore. Also old songs redone, with notable hooks.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gltDVNY1-Y4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CbxVxzQvjk4 (only the synth)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V5pcFujHNuc is something special.


----------

